# Bones died yesterday



## wyominggrandma

We rescued Bones about 7 years ago. He was in horrible shape and it took months and lots of money to make sure he would live.He was a great horse, anyone could ride him and we had him for 6 years.
I am sure some of you remember the story, we decided with his age(26)at the time and the horrible winters we have, plus he was starting to have some arthritus and being uncomfortable during our long long winters, we decided to find him a new home with better weather. We found his original owner who broke him and raised him from a foal. She had had to sell him to her brothers "friend"(who is the one who abused him and almost killed him) because of a divorce. We advertised him and she found him through the ad, called and was crying, asking if this was her horse, and we sent him to her.
She called last night, was crying and I knew it wasn't good. Bones most likely ruptured his stomach and became septic, the vet put him down.(After all his abuse and starvation, he was prone to bouts of colic).She said" thank you for taking such good care of him after I lost him, thank you for letting him live out his life with me and my family and thank you for letting my 8 year old son know the love of a gentle kind horse. He died in her back yard, with his head in her lap.
Here are two photos of Bones, the week we brought him home, every bone in his body showing. The second is him the day he returned to his very first "mom".


----------



## themacpack

Rest in peace, Bones. What a lovely boy. Bless you for having taken him in when you did and helping to provide happy years for him to enjoy at the end of his life. My thoughts go out to you and his other person.


----------



## tinyliny

What a wonderful story. NOw you have a connection to this other horse lover, throught the mutual love of a horse.


----------



## Speed Racer

Godspeed, good horse.

Wyoming, my condolences to you and Bones' owner.


----------



## busysmurf

Sweet dreams Bones. Enjoy the greener side of the pasture. You've earned it.


----------



## gigem88

What a touching and loving story, glad I had tissues close by. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

So sorry for your loss Wyo. What a fantastic fellow and great story.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Everytime I read one of your replies, it makes me cry again.Thanks friends.
He was the coolest horse. One time, my grandkids and two of their friends( all small kids)piled on his back. It was wintertime and of course it was deep snow. He stood patiently while they all climbed aboard with a halter and lead rope and his thick furry coat. They told him to get going,he walked a few steps,then took a quick right turn over the snowbank about 2 foot high. All the kids fell off, and he turned around and looked at them like" whats going on"? He had the best sense of humor of any horse I have ever know. I rode him all over the hightrails of Wyoming with nothing but a halter and lead rope, never needed a bit on him.He just always did what he was asked.


----------



## canteringhearts

What a gorgeous horse. I bet he's cantering around, as free and healthy as can be on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. He had a good life with you, and I'm so happy he was able to reunite with his first "mom" before he died. What I love about horses is they seem to choose those moments carefully. It was as if he wanted to goodbye to all those who helped him and/or loved him.

Rest in peace, pretty boy. As busysmurf said, you definitely earned it.<3


----------



## BaileyJo

Sorry to hear. Bones sounds like a character. I'm sure he will be missed.


----------



## Elly

Rest in peace bones... he probably had a wonderful time with you! :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eagle Child

He was a beautiful boy. Thank you for sharing his story with us. He ended up having a wonderful life with you and then what a blessing that he got to go back to his original mom. Full circle. Sitting with you and honoring his memory.


----------



## Kawonu

A beautiful, bittersweet story. At least he died knowing that people cared about him, and not by the hands of his abuser.


----------



## sommsama09

So sorry - he looked like a kind boy :'( Thank you for giving him his second chance - they cant all be lucky, so he was lucky he found you <3


----------



## cinner74

I'm so sorry Hun! You were so good to show him that the world could be a wonderful place!


----------



## HighCountryPleasure

R.i.p:-(


----------



## mfed58

What a great looking boy! And what a wonderful story. Funny how horses always seem to bring us together. May you both always feel his breath on your shoulder. Rest in Peace Bones.


----------



## speedy da fish

What an amazing story! You were lucky to have him and his first owner was very lucky to get him back. RIP Bones ♥


----------



## Cacowgirl

RIP Bones. You eased his life by rescuing him & then brought joy to a former owner & probably eased his last year. Blessings to you.


----------



## Adam

RIP Bones.


----------



## flytobecat

What a great story and sounds like a great horse.
So sorry for your loss.


----------

